# WSM Cart Ideas



## mkriet (May 9, 2018)

Hello all, 
I've got a WSM 18 and am interested in making some modifications.  One of the things I'm thinking about is making a cart with casters for it.  I've seen a video on YouTube of how to make one for a 22, but was just curious if anyone has done one themselves.  If so, would there be any other suggestions of things to put on it? 

I saw one that is basically a box around the smoker, which would be nice for colder months or when it is windy.  Curious if any of you would have suggestions. 

Thanks,


----------



## motocrash (May 9, 2018)

Here's a ton of ideas.
https://www.google.com/search?q=web...mPnaAhWnrVQKHQtZAhEQ_AUICygC&biw=1600&bih=794


----------



## mkriet (May 9, 2018)

Thanks. I had searched Google, but was hoping to get feedback from some others that may have built a cart.  Trying to get feedback like, "if I were to do it all over, I'd definitely have ......, or would make sure to do ....."


----------



## chopsaw (May 9, 2018)

My WSM is a 14" . I just added wheels to it , you have to make sure the wheels are plumb , or it won't roll or sit worth a darn . 

This is a cart I built for a 22" kettle . Don't see why It wouldn't work for a WSM with some size adjustments . Might work as is . I use it when I use my 14 ,, love it . 











Chop


----------



## Geebs (May 9, 2018)

I would be nervous about building a wood box around mine. I will be interested to see what other say, I would like to do something with mine as well.


----------



## chopsaw (May 9, 2018)

Geebs said:


> I would be nervous about building a wood box around mine. I will be interested to see what other say, I would like to do something with mine as well.


If you are talking about the cart I posted ,,, its 16 gauge structural metal frame , and 20 gauge expanded mesh .
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/built-a-cart-for-an-old-kettle.268815/


----------



## mkriet (May 9, 2018)

Geebs said:


> I would be nervous about building a wood box around mine. I will be interested to see what other say, I would like to do something with mine as well.


Yeah, I know what you're saying.  Having a combustible that close seems kind of iffy.  However, I did see a picture of it online.  I wonder if that person ever had to put in a claim to their insurance company for fire damage.  :-)


----------



## Geebs (May 9, 2018)

chopsaw said:


> If you are talking about the cart I posted ,,, its 16 gauge structural metal frame , and 20 gauge expanded mesh .
> https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/built-a-cart-for-an-old-kettle.268815/



I was looking at some of the pics on google that show them in wood enclosures.


----------



## gmc2003 (May 9, 2018)

I've seen a few WSM's built into tables and smoke shacks. As long as there is enough of a gap between the smoker and the wood, you should be fine. One issue would be how easy is it to remove from your enclosure or table. Remember it's a charcoal smoker so you want to be able to dump the ash without killing yourself. Or having to contort your body to put your meat in or take it out. 

Chris


----------

